# Powerflex 700 and Ethernet adapter



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I think that the IP and other jazz is stored in the adapter's non-volatile memory. But don't quote me on that.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

the most important part would be a mac address, which is stored on the actual ethernet adapter itself. which would make me think the other parts are also stored on the RAM on it


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I think that the IP and other jazz is stored in the adapter's non-volatile memory. But don't quote me on that.


I agree with this statement. This is where all the routing and address info lives when a router is turned off.

~Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I looked through the adapter's manual last night and as usual AB isn't real forthcoming but I'd say since IP stuff is an adapter parameter and it says adapter parameters are stored on the adapter's memory it should work.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I looked through the adapter's manual last night and as usual AB isn't real forthcoming but I'd say since IP stuff is an adapter parameter and it says adapter parameters are stored on the adapter's memory it should work.


You got that right. A-B always has documentation out the wazoo, but never really have the information you need in it. Funny how that is.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> You got that right. A-B always has documentation out the wazoo, but never really have the information you need in it. Funny how that is.


 Yep, 300 pages and missing the two sentences you need.
Not to mention the $300 adapter.
I agree with the others, I think the IP is on the adapter.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> Yep, 300 pages and missing the two sentences you need.
> Not to mention the $300 adapter.
> I agree with the others, I think the IP is on the adapter.


Yeah, I read the 22-COMM-E and 20-COMM-E manuals cover to cover today (I was bored), and I have come to the conclusion that the parameters you program in for communications when you have one of these adapters installed is actually stored on the adapter itself. One think I know for sure... I'll find out on Monday. :laughing:

$300 adapter? Yeah, when it's got A-B written on it, take what you think it should cost and multiply by three. That's the actual cost.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, I read the 22-COMM-E and 20-COMM-E manuals cover to cover today (I was bored), and I have come to the conclusion that the parameters you program in for communications when you have one of these adapters installed is actually stored on the adapter itself. One think I know for sure... I'll find out on Monday. :laughing:
> 
> $300 adapter? Yeah, when it's got A-B written on it, take what you think it should cost and multiply by three. That's the actual cost.


 What's the old saying? You can buy better but you can't buy more expensive.:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> You got that right. A-B always has documentation out the wazoo, but never really have the information you need in it. Funny how that is.


My main reason for hating AB.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> My main reason for hating AB.


 It's hard for me to hate them. Yea their customer service sucks but I've seen AB drives and plcs still working in conditions where there is no reason they should be working.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> My main reason for hating AB.


I don't hate A-B by any means. They're sometimes more complicated than they need to be, but I'm the type of guy who will need some obscure feature that 9999 out of the last 10,000 users of that certain product won't need. The user base of AB stuff is deep enough, that if I can't figure something out, someone else on the 'net can tell me in a second, usually.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

How's tech support at AB? I used to do HP network printer card support. We'd have held your hand through setting up your network printers. Right click the mouse..


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> How's tech support at AB? I used to do HP network printer card support. We'd have held your hand through setting up your network printers. Right click the mouse..


You have to pay a heck of a lot of money for phone support. I forget what it is, but you'd have to be an integrator or something like that to justify it. Runs in my mind it was something like 20 grand a year. What you get from them, for free, is nothing more than you can read for yourself in the manual.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok maybe hate is too strong, maybe occasional dislike is more like it. They do make nice stuff.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Okay... I just found my answer. It was contained in the GLOSSARY!! Way to go, Allen-Bradley. The definition of "NVS" had my answer. The adapter's parameter's are stored in the adapter's non-volatile storage.


----------

